# Zack and Miri make a porno



## Lettrice (7 Gennaio 2010)

A chi son piaciute commedie "romantiche" tipo The Secretary o Buffalo 66 piacera' anche questo... e' molto piu' comico dei due citati pero' non e' la solita commedia romantica come si puo' ben intuire dal titolo.
Molto, molto carino e assolutamente divertente:up:


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A chi son piaciute commedie "romantiche" tipo The Secretary o Buffalo 66 piacera' anche questo... e' molto piu' comico dei due citati pero' non e' la solita commedia romantica come si puo' ben intuire dal titolo.
> Molto, molto carino e assolutamente divertente:up:


 appuntato.


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2010)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> appuntato.


...guardia, guardia scelta, brigadiere e maresciallo!!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> ...guardia, guardia scelta, brigadiere e maresciallo!!
> Bruja


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> ...guardia, guardia scelta, brigadiere e maresciallo!!
> Bruja


 assist raccolto e realizzato :up: mi sento tanto il mio amico eric!


----------

